# Good tire upgrade over ContiProContact on VW CC



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

I currently have 235 45 17 contiprocontact tires on my VW CC 
I really love how predictable they are when turning on canyons or twisties, however they start slipping way too early compared to other tires and what the car feels like it can handle 
I am looking for tires preferably summer tires that will be able to hold more mph on turns yet feel somewhat predictable 
I wasted both front and back tires at about 16,000 they are down to the last bit of tread not far from metal showing. 
I do a lot of occasional canyon runs, no cold weather snow hardly any rain since I am in socal 
It comes down to just a few tires, which one is better? 

the Hankook evo v12, Kuhmo ecsta spt, and Yokohama S drive 
The Yokohama seem attractive because they are ligher weight 
But the Evo v12 seems to be a newer tire and got a better position in the car and driver tire comparison 
Any ideas?


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

Conti ExtremeContact DW


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

In terms of grip, the ranking would be Hankook first, kumho second and Conti and Yoko tied for third. Reverse the order for durabilty and noad noise.


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> In terms of grip, the ranking would be Hankook first, kumho second and Conti and Yoko tied for third. Reverse the order for durabilty and noad noise.


 IIRC, In your recent test w/ EuroTuner Magazine, the Conti ExtremeContact DW was the overall winner (combining dry, wet, track, etc.). I can also say from first hand experience (as I have a set of the ExtremeContacts on both my BMW and GTI), the fuel mileage of the Conti's cannot be matched.


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

The way I see it is the S type is the safest to go with or the spt, 
the thing is, i know two people who crashed on a local canyon i go to often, and they were both with evo v12 tires 
The S type will be significantly better handling than my all season contiprocontacts right?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

hyeedo818 said:


> The S type will be significantly better handling than my all season contiprocontacts right?


 yep, anything on your list will be better


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

Any opinions on Conti ExtremeContact DW or the Kuhmo spt?


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

Another concern I had was the Hankook evo v12 got placed better than the kuhmo xs 
The Kuhmo SPT is supposed to be a lesser performing tire than the XS if im not mistaken 
So how far apart would the SPT be compared to the evo v12?


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

Just put v12's on my car a couple months ago and they are . Everything about them is perfect for how damn affordable they are. You won't be sorry :thumbup:.


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> In terms of grip, the ranking would be Hankook first, kumho second and Conti and Yoko tied for third. Reverse the order for durabilty and noad noise.


 Road noise really? My Hankook's are quiet as can be... And I've read they are quite durable as well :what: 

But you're probably right about that grip though :laugh:


----------

